# Fix for oxalic acid gone wrong



## Andrew Gorman (May 20, 2012)

After leaving some parts in a too strong solutuion of oxalic acid for too long I ended up with a yellow-green crust of ferrous oxalate that did not want to come off.  So using what i remembered of high school chemistry, I dropped the parts in 3% hydrogen peroxide from the drug store.  A few minutes later, the bubbling stopped and the yellow crust was gone after a swipe with a brass brush and a rinse.  A big thanks to the US public education system!


----------



## MagicRat (May 20, 2012)

My MOM had a Professor who told the class...(back in the day)

We are going to make an Acid that will desolve anything.

She raised her hand and asked,"What are you going to keep it in?"


----------



## Buster1 (May 20, 2012)

Nice!

I have found that just rinsing for 5-10 min and then soaking my parts in straight water for an hours or so, seems to do the trick.  Yep, you gotta get off the yellow crud and neutralize the acid.


----------

